# PHP 4.2.1r9

## MTZ

HiHo,

ich bekomme folgenden Fehler bei der installation von PHP. Idee woran das liegt ?

gentoo php # emerge php-4.1.2-r9.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge media-libs/libgd-1.8.3-r5 to /

>>> md5  :Wink:  gd-1.8.3.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gd-1.8.3.tar.gz

>>> Source unpacked.

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gd.o gd.c

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gd_gd.o gd_gd.c

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gd_gd2.o gd_gd2.c

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gd_io.o gd_io.c

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gd_io_dp.o gd_io_dp.c

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gd_io_file.o gd_io_file.c

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gd_ss.o gd_ss.c

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gd_io_ss.o gd_io_ss.c

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gd_png.o gd_png.c

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gd_jpeg.o gd_jpeg.c

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gdxpm.o gdxpm.c

In file included from gdxpm.c:20:

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:77: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:78: X11/Xutil.h: No such file or directory

In file included from gdxpm.c:20:

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:154: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:164: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:176: parse error before `Visual'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:176: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:177: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:208: parse error before `exactColors'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:208: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:220: parse error before `alloc_close_colors'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:220: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:232: parse error before `}'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:232: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:314: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:321: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:327: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:334: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:341: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:347: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:353: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:359: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:365: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:371: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:378: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:384: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:397: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:415: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:422: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:428: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:434: parse error before `*'

make: *** [gdxpm.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

gcc -I/usr/include/freetype -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/X11 -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -DHAVE_XPM -DHAVE_JPEG -DHAVE_LIBTTF -DHAVE_PNG    -c -o gdxpm.o gdxpm.c

In file included from gdxpm.c:20:

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:77: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:78: X11/Xutil.h: No such file or directory

In file included from gdxpm.c:20:

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:154: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:164: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:176: parse error before `Visual'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:176: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:177: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:208: parse error before `exactColors'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:208: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:220: parse error before `alloc_close_colors'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:220: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:232: parse error before `}'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:232: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:314: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:321: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:327: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:334: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:341: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:347: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:353: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:359: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:365: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:371: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:378: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:384: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:397: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:415: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:422: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:428: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:434: parse error before `*'

make: *** [gdxpm.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 2, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/media-libs/libgd/libgd-1.8.3-r5.ebuild .

----------

## MTZ

.oO Problem erledigt Oo.

----------

